# Ubuntu Mobile/Cellphone Edition



## Shane (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

i was wondering if there was any sort of OS that i could put on my mobile/Cellphone which is a Sony Eriscon W200i,Just to play around on for fun and not affect the mobiles own os and i came across this.

http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile

now i seen a download link for it somewhere and it was around 350 mb,that wouldnt be a problem as i have a 1Gb Micro SD card in my phone for storage so i suppose could i install it to that?

only problem is i think my phone is a bit on the small size lol,the screen i mean.
the screenshots shown are like a screen from the Ipone size 

There realy isnt much info on how to install it to the phone though,i take it you would need to write the image somewhere but then how would it like boot? 

Shane


----------



## KJS (Oct 13, 2008)

I highly doubt it, isn't the Ubuntu MID Edition for smartphones? Your phone is outdated, get a new one xD


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 13, 2008)

would it work on the blackberry curve?


----------



## tlarkin (Oct 13, 2008)

Tons and tons of Asian phones already run Linux based OSes on their mobile phones.  My co-worker had a Motorolla that ran a version of Linux.  Pretty damn slick if I recall.

To make it boot you would have to alter the phone's firmware.  Unlocking it would be ideal and the way to do it.  I am not an expert on this but have found most the answers I have ever looked for here:

http://www.howardforums.com/


----------

